# Rear Folding ladder for Truck Camper



## Squid Row (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone now where I can get a rear ladder for a truck camper....looking for the aluminum type that will clip into the factory bracket on the camper.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a truck camper once but I'm not understanding what you mean by the factory bracket.


----------

